# Dentists / children teeth deteriorate.



## Tina (Jul 19, 2012)

My daughter who is 9 years old had a check up at the dentist today, who has been type 1 since September 2011. Her last dentist checkup was about six months ago, and our dentist recommended that she cuts out all sugary sweets & fizzy drinks as he is worried about her teeth. Well being that Aislin is type 1 all fizzy and sweets have been cut down and only really eaten at meal times. Now going back today with Aislin's checkup, her teeth are that bad that she needs to have four fillings and possibly might have to have some back teeth taken out. He has advise that Aislin cuts out all snacks and only eats three times a day (meal times) only. Which would be ok if she was not a diabetic. Our dentist also reckons that if her diet doesn't change that she might not have any of her own teeth left by the time she is twenty! This has really scared me.  
Has anyone else experienced their teeth/children's teeth deteriorate since being diagnosed with diabetes? 

Tina  parent of Aislin diagnosed type 1 diabetic since September 2011


----------



## Robster65 (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi Tina.

I was diagnosed at 13 and am now 47. I don't recall having any more problems over the years than anyone else with similar eating habits (I've never avoided sweets/cakes but probably eat a lot less than a non-D person). 

If her control isn't too good, that may cause bacteria/gum infections to cause damage. There could be other reasons why her teeth are not holding up so well.

Sometimes HCPs go for the obvious and forget to look for other reasons.

Rob


----------



## Northerner (Jul 19, 2012)

Does the dentist know anything at all about Type 1 diabetes? It doesn't sound like it to me. I'm sure you are much more careful than most parents (if their chlldren are not diabetic) to make sure she does not eat many sweets, unless she needs them to treat hypos. And she may need snacks to keep her levels up during activities. 

As Rob says, if her levels are not too good then this might be encouraging the decay. I had all sorts of problems with my teeth prior to being diagnosed, but since then have managed to keep good levels and have had no treatment in over 4 years  I put this down to the fact that I am now diabetic and watch what I eat, and also being lucky enough to have a good HbA1c.

I know this isn't much help, but I think to imply that her problems are because she eats too many sweets may mean the dentist is not looking for other possible causes, treating your daughter as if she is a sugar addict.

Perhaps you could keep a diary of what sweets she does eat, for whatever reason, so that you can build up a picture of whether she is in fact eating more than you imagine.


----------



## Copepod (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm surprised that the dentist didn't mention other techniques important in dental health eg brushing techniques & frequency, fluoride etc. Do you live in an area with fluoridated water? What about fluoride toothpaste / supplements? It is possible to overdose on fluoride, so you need advice about these from a dentist or dental hygienist.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 19, 2012)

Frankly I'd see your doctor, or preferably talk to her D consultant.  And also try anothert Dentist TBH.

There are surely preventative treatments available? - you can have your teeth coated and stuff like that.  I mean if these are her adult teeth then it's really important.  I think your Dentist is just dishing out the normal scare tactics advice based on erroneous assumptions that she like other kids is just eating far too many sugary etc items.

Has he ever tried not getting sugar on his own teeth whilst drinking Lucozade?  Sigh.  Pillock.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 19, 2012)

Tina said:


> My daughter who is 9 years old had a check up at the dentist today, who has been type 1 since September 2011. Her last dentist checkup was about six months ago, and our dentist recommended that she cuts out all sugary sweets & fizzy drinks as he is worried about her teeth. Well being that Aislin is type 1 all fizzy and sweets have been cut down and only really eaten at meal times. Now going back today with Aislin's checkup, her teeth are that bad that she needs to have four fillings and possibly might have to have some back teeth taken out. He has advise that Aislin cuts out all snacks and only eats three times a day (meal times) only. Which would be ok if she was not a diabetic. Our dentist also reckons that if her diet doesn't change that she might not have any of her own teeth left by the time she is twenty! This has really scared me.
> Has anyone else experienced their teeth/children's teeth deteriorate since being diagnosed with diabetes?
> 
> Tina  parent of Aislin diagnosed type 1 diabetic since September 2011



Hi Tina,
Im confused as to why your daughter is eating snacks anyway. In this day and age children with type 1 diabetes do not need to feed their insulin.
So something is wrong here for starters. (I'm assuming she is on MDI and not the mix (2 jabs/day)

I was diagnosed 47 years ago as a 4 1/2 yr old child. I have all my own teeth and never had a filling until after I left school. 
Back in those day we had to feed the insulin so it was 3 meals 2 snacks and supper as a bonus.
So brushing tecnique needs looking at for starters and also some proactive dental care from her dentist.
You used to be able to buy some stuff that showed all the plaque left on your teeth after cleaning. If this is still available might be worth using it so that you can see how effective Aislin's teeth cleaning is


----------



## trophywench (Jul 19, 2012)

Disclosing solution, or disclosing tablets which you chew.  Used to come in red or fluorescent green.  Then you brushed (correctly LOL) till it was gone.  

It was important to do this when you weren't about to rush out anywhere as I could take 3 brushings to get rid of the plaque - but at least you knew you'd done it.

Early Sat morning was my time.  And I used the red because I'd sooner have red lips than green ones!


----------



## Monica (Jul 20, 2012)

Carol's dentist prescribed fluoride mouthwash. I only ever collected 1 prescription (3 bottles), as Carol never used it


----------



## musicalmum (Jul 20, 2012)

*diabetes and teeth*

Hi 

My son is nearly 23 and been type 1 since 13, his teeth were fine until he got to about 17 and since then they have deteriorated.  He has had fillings, teeth out, crowns, crowns fall out you name it he's had it.

No one has suggested it has anything to do with his diabetes, but I think it must have.

On the other hand his father who became type 1 aged 35 has fab teeth.  

I wonder therefore if it has anything to do with the onset of type 1 whilst their teeth are growing.

Jane


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 20, 2012)

musicalmum said:


> I wonder therefore if it has anything to do with the onset of type 1 whilst their teeth are growing.
> 
> Jane



I doubt it as I had milk teeth when diagnosed. I'm over 50 now and still have my own teeth.


----------



## Tina63 (Jul 21, 2012)

I know it's probably not the way to look at it, but I assume that at the age of 9 they are still baby teeth (at least the back ones which are the most likely to be filled).  

All I would say there is that she does at least have a second chance with her adult teeth, so now is the time to establish really good cleaning habits and make sure sweets really are kept to a minimum.  As others have said, being diabetic, chances are she only drinks sugar free drinks anyway except when hypo.

Sounds like a very insensitive dentist to me.  Did you mention your daughter's diabetes and need for high sugar stuff when hypo?


----------



## trophywench (Jul 22, 2012)

Don't think anyone had mentioned this? - I found an electric toothbrush really helped.

A) it does really little movements which it's hard to copy freehand
B) it times you so you know when you've spent enough time on one section of teeth and when you haven't
C) it beeps at you noisily when you are using too much pressure

And for cleaning in between teeth, don't use dental floss - try instead dental TAPE.  It's broader, kinder to your gums (and the fingers you wrap it round to do the deed) and scrapes off more plaque in each sweep - a scarey amount in fact.  

Everyone should try that, it's amazing and makes you realise how badly you are cleaning even when you think you're doing well and may not really have any probs .....


----------



## grahams mum (Jul 22, 2012)

hi graham just had 4 filling on the back adult teeth but he has hypoplasia as well (deficiency in enamel ) the dentist was an angel he knows about graham diabetes and he was worried when  he had to do 2 injections with adrenalines for a big filling because you can go in hypo very quick especially when you are scared of the dentist ,  he told us he never seen children with a rapid deterioration like graham and he thinks is diabetes plus the lucozade drinks but he cannot do without it  so now graham goes for checkup every 3 month


----------



## MaryPlain (Jul 25, 2012)

I have a bit of a phobia about dentists with the result that I didn't go for years. When I did go, I needed a lot of fillings. My dentist kept expressing surprise at how much decay there was, because of course (she assumed, and with her hand in my mouth I didn't contradict her) I don't eat anything with sugar in it!  I didn't tell her how many times I wake up in the night and eat glucose tablets - and no, I don't get up and brush my teeth afterwards!


----------



## Estellaa (Jul 25, 2012)

i had an infection in my mouth cause of the plaque, had to go on antibiotics. i was due an appointment but haven't been back since all they told me to do was floss and get rid of the plaque. i've also had braces and thats really the only problems i have, i have no fillings. diabetic children ofc can snack, i snack most of the time but i always compensate with insulin not wanting to high or anything depends if i'm working.


----------



## newbs (Jul 27, 2012)

I would also recommend the chewable tablets as these show the child the areas they are missing - my daughter (non-diabetic) is 7 and loves having the tablets (because they turn her tongue purple mainly ) but they are good things to have.  

I had fillings on Monday (my first in several years) due to multiple hypos and gallons of Lucozade.  My dentist was really rude about it when first spotted and told me to cut out all sugary items - I then pointed out that was impossible being Type 1 and he then changed his attitude and prescribed me high flouride toothpaste to help to protect my teeth while I am trying to get things under control.  This maybe something worth you asking about.


----------



## Tina (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi All  Sorry I haven't responded until now. Thank you all for your comments. A lot of what you have all said has been taken on board. Aislin is cleaning her teeth a lot better now, but our dentist did say it wasn't down to her cleaning but what she is eating! Well I don't see that. The teeth that have been affected seem to be her back molar teeth two are still milk and two are adult teeth (that come trough when you are 6 years old) The two adult teeth are the ones he thinks might have to be taken out. I will find out tomorrow as she is at the dentist. On speaking to my diabetic team, they said if I have anymore trouble with our dentist, to get him to phone them and to speak to them. Thank you again for all your comments.
Tina x


----------



## Twitchy (Aug 30, 2012)

Hiya...for what it's worth I was diagnosed at 11 months old. Although I've had quite a lot of fillings over the years I still (just !) have one remaining milk tooth ( there was no adult one at that position so it never got pushed out!). It's probably majority filling now, but it doesn't owe me anything - I'm in my mid 30s now!  I think the fluoride washes etc are a good idea (& maybe a new dentist?!) xx


----------



## Northerner (Aug 30, 2012)

I'd just like to add that my teeth have never been in better condition than since I was diagnosed. Although I need to treat hypos with sweet stuuf (and occasionally for pleasure!), I'm pretty sure I have far less sugary stuff nowadays than I would otherwise have done when I could casually have eaten any old thing!

Good luck with the appointment


----------



## Tina (Aug 31, 2012)

Dentist went well, Aislin had her four fillings. Dentist is still concerned about her teeth, so I asked him what is she meant to do? If we dont treat hypos with sugary stuff e.g glucose tablets then she could die! So which would he rather? So on more disscussion with him, he has now prescribe her some fluoride talets to take which will hopefully help her teeth in the long run. Why he didn't think of them himself or mention them before is beyond me. Our next appointment is in 6 months time, I would have thought if he is that worried about her teeth our appionment would have een sooner. Am going to look into another dentist. It is good to hear that not everyones teeth are affected  I just hope that we will not have anymore problems now.


----------



## Copepod (Sep 1, 2012)

Exactly - why didn't he explore the issue properly first time round and prescribed fluoride tablets earlier?!? Still, good to hear he's come to his senses now.


----------

